# Point No Point Lighthouse--



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Went out on a charter, in some rough seas, out of St Leonards creek Thursday. We went out with Captain Phil Langley of "Fish the Bay Charters". Man it was fun throwing live spot to the foot of the lighthouse, and initially catching rockfish, before the small blues moved in and ruined it.


Superb boat layout, and very nce Captain who worked very hard to find us fish. The huge Spanish, were not there. Give this guy a call.......


----------

